# Brauche Hilfe: Ahead Kralle einschlagen



## FrankLeipzig (10. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das Tutorial hier:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gabel-ahead-einbauen.133832/
bereits gelesen, aber das bringt mich nicht weiter.

Auch diese YT Videos:








habe ich angeschaut, aber das Problem besteht weiterhin...

Ich habe die Federgabel (billige defekte Suntour) an einem Bulls Sharptail Street mit 1 1/8" Ahead Steuersatz
durch eine Starrgabel ersetzt, zumindest habe ich diese bereits gekauft und passend gekürzt.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich kein Einschlagwerkzeug habe und für den einmaligen Gebrauch lohnt die Anschaffung nicht.
Leider habe ich auch keinen Schraubstock, deshalb habe ich versucht das ganze mit den vorhandenen Werkzeugen zu schaffen, wie oben in den Videos beschrieben.

*Das Problem ist, dass die Kralle beim einschlagen schon auf den ersten 3mm schief steht und ich befürchte das die verkantet wenn ich die weiter einschlage.* Hatte die alte Kralle unten aus der Gabel ausgetrieben und zusätzliche eine neue Kralle mit Kappe gekauft.

Die alte Kralle hatte sich beim austreiben verkantet und die Flügel waren ziemlich verbogen,
habe diese dann wieder so gerade gebogen, dass sie fast wie die neue Kralle aussieht.

*Fragen:*
*Ist das normal, dass egal ob die neue oder alte Kralle, die ersten 10mm schief stehen und ich kann weiter einschlagen?*

*Traue mich nicht so richtig bis zu den oberen Flügeln einzuschlagen wenn die unteren Flügel schon schief stehen, oder kommt die noch gerade rein beim einschlagen?*

Danke für hilfreiche Tipps und Hinweise.


----------



## boxy (10. März 2019)

Also in dem 2'ten Video wird doch auch schön gezeigt wie (Vorsichtig) man die Kralle ohne Spez.Werkzeug rein bekommt.
Evtl. ansetzen (1-2mm) und dann halt schauen das diese gerade ist und dann weiter einschlagen!Die oberen "Flügel" werden die unteren schon wieder in die Richtung bringen wenn diese mal als Führung im Rohr sind ...

Wenn einmal nach der Montage das Speil eingestellt ist, hat die Kralle eigentlich keine Funktion mehr (außer halt den Deckel zu halten )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 23985 (10. März 2019)

Die Schrägstellung ist normal. Mein übliches Vorgehen:
- Eine passende Zylinderschraube (912) in 100-150mm Länge bis zum Gewindeende einschrauben
- ansetzen und mit kleinen kräftigen Schlägen ein treiben
- jetzt kommt es zum schrägen Eintauchen. Dies durch den Hebel der langen Schraube entgegen wirken
- bis zum zweiten Blech sitzt sie dann automatisch richtig


----------



## --- (10. März 2019)

Nimm einfach einen Expander. Einfachste Montage und du kannst ihn an die nächsten Gabeln die kaufst mitnehmen.


----------



## FrankLeipzig (10. März 2019)

@ boxy:
Danke für die Tipps, die Videos aus Markus' Garage sind alle ziemlich gut.
Der erklärt sehr genau was man machen kann ohne Spezialwerkzeug. Coole Sache! 
Immer einen Blick wert wenn man mal nicht mehr weiter weiss.


@ superpink:
Vielen Dank! Du hast mir die entscheidenden Tipps gegeben.
Da ich keine Zylinderschraube (912) in 100-150mm Länge hatte, habe ich einen entsprechenden Schraubendreher in die Kralle gesteckt. 
Die ist dann genauso rein gegangen wie du es beschrieben hast. Musste etwas mit Hebelkraft gegen wirken aber jetzt passt es. 
Habe sogar die alte Kralle verwenden können.


@ Pennywise...:
Danke für den Tipp, hätte ich nicht schon 10€ für die neue Kralle ausgegeben,
wäre das die einfachste Lösung gewesen. Habe leider zu spät hier gefragt.


----------



## Sickgirl (10. März 2019)

Du hast im Ernst 10 Euro für die Kralle bezahlt? In welcher Edelboutique hast du die gekauft?


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (10. März 2019)

Pro-Tipp (fürs nächste Mal):
Klemmst einen Vorbau fest. So das der so weit wie möglich übersteht.
Steckst 'ne M6 mit Schaft durch den Aheaddeckel und drehst die Schraube in die Gewindehülse der Kralle.
Wenn der Vorbau "hoch genug" steht gibt die Führung des Aheaddeckels eine gute Führung für die Schaftschraube.
Da kannste draufdreschen nach Lust und Laune ...


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (10. März 2019)

M6 Gewindestange nehmen und die Kralle ohne Dresche und Schläge, ganz bequem, von unten, sauber und gerade einziehen.


----------



## FrankLeipzig (10. März 2019)

@ Sickgirl:
Hier im örtlichen Fahrradfachgeschäft...

@ Heiko_Herbsleb:
Jo gute Idee, bin ich leider nicht drauf gekommen.
Ich schraube noch nicht so lange an Bikes und lerne noch, danke für den Tipp.

@ Rudirabe:
Auch eine gute Idee, oder einen alten Bremszug nehmen und den mit der Kralle verschrauben.


Morgen mache ich mit dem gereingten hinteren und vorderen Umwerfer weiter, danach werden die neuen Bremsen verbaut. Dann die neuen Bowdenzüge, dann ist erstmal Probefahrt angesagt. Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch ein Konusschlüssel um das vordere Radlager neu zu fetten, das läuft etwas rau.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (10. März 2019)

FrankLeipzig schrieb:


> oder einen alten Bremszug nehmen und den mit der Kralle verschrauben.


Keine gute Idee. Die zum Einziehen benötigten Kräfte sind erheblich.
Du schraubst die Gewindestange in die Kralle, führst sie von oben in den Schaft ein, nimmst eine große Unterlegscheibe die unten auf dem Schaft aufliegt, schraubst eine Mutter auf die Stange und ziehst so die Kralle samt Stange in den Schaft.


----------



## FrankLeipzig (10. März 2019)

Am Anfang hat man so Bastelzeugs nicht da und baut dann nach Bedarfslage seinen Werkzeugbestand auf.
Eine Gewindestange werde ich mir noch zu legen, kann man bestimmt noch für andere Sachen gebrauchen.

Haste eine Idee wie ich den Konusschlüssel "ersetzen" kann um das Vorderradlager auszubauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (10. März 2019)

FrankLeipzig schrieb:


> Haste eine Idee wie ich den Konusschlüssel "ersetzen" kann um das Vorderradlager auszubauen?


Ist nicht zu ersetzen. Die sind besonders schmal, damit du gescheit kontern kannst. Kosten auch nicht die Welt. Du brauchst einen Satz.


----------



## memphis35 (10. März 2019)

> Haste eine Idee wie ich den Konusschlüssel "ersetzen" kann


Klar , aber dazu brauchst noch mehr Werkzeug . Nämlich eine Schleifscheibe mit der du einen normalen Gabelschlüssel so dünn schleifst damit er als Konusschlüssel durchgeht .


----------



## Xyz79 (10. März 2019)

ich nehm immer ein Stück von nem Besenstiel. Passt genau in den Gabelschaft. Feuer frei.


----------



## FrankLeipzig (11. März 2019)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> ich nehm immer ein Stück von nem Besenstiel. Passt genau in den Gabelschaft. Feuer frei.


Boah..
Ich habe jetzt echt paar Minuten gebraucht um zu checken was du meinst. 
Der Schraubendreher hat den Vorteil, dass man der Schiefstellung durch Hebelwirkung ganz bequem entgegen wirken kann. 
Die Eindringtiefe habe ich dann nach Markus seiner Methode (im Video) gemacht, hat ganz gut funktioniert.



Rudirabe schrieb:


> Ist nicht zu ersetzen. Die sind besonders schmal, damit du gescheit kontern kannst. Kosten auch nicht die Welt. Du brauchst einen Satz.


Brauche ohnehin noch eine Kettenpeitsche und Konusschlüssel, da wird ein Satz wohl das richtige sein.



memphis35 schrieb:


> Klar , aber dazu brauchst noch mehr Werkzeug . Nämlich eine Schleifscheibe mit der du einen normalen Gabelschlüssel so dünn schleifst damit er als Konusschlüssel durchgeht .


Ich hatte eher an eine Kombination aus Maulschlüssel und Nuss gedacht, könnte ja sein da die Konusschraube recht "lang" aussieht und die Nuss auch noch packen könnte wenn der Maulschlüssel darunter liegt und die Kontermutter blockt, ich werde mal berichten ob das so funktioniert.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (11. März 2019)

FrankLeipzig schrieb:


> Ich hatte eher an eine Kombination aus Maulschlüssel und Nuss gedacht, könnte ja sein da die Konusschraube recht "lang" aussieht und die Nuss auch noch packen könnte wenn der Maulschlüssel darunter liegt und die Kontermutter blockt


Selbst wenn die Kontermutter 6Kant sein sollte, ist sie so flach, dass die Fase der Nuss einen korrekten Sitz verhindert. Aber du musst wissen, was du tust.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (11. März 2019)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Nämlich eine Schleifscheibe mit der du einen normalen Gabelschlüssel so dünn schleifst damit er als Konusschlüssel durchgeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (11. März 2019)

Take the Besenstiel and hämmer it down. End of story.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (11. März 2019)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Selbst wenn die Kontermutter 6Kant sein sollte, ist sie so flach, dass die Fase der Nuss einen korrekten Sitz verhindert. Aber du musst wissen, was du tust.


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher 


FrankLeipzig schrieb:


> ...
> an einem Bulls Sharptail Street ...


Rein *theoretisch* könnte das ja auch die Ausführung mit den 21 Gängen sein.
Zwar spricht die Aussage


FrankLeipzig schrieb:


> ...
> Brauche ohnehin noch eine Kettenpeitsche...


dagegen, aber immerhin kann man der Gesamtaussage des TE entnehmen daß er nicht so recht weiß was er macht.
Zu bedenken gibt die Aussage


FrankLeipzig schrieb:


> .. und die Nuss auch noch packen könnte wenn der Maulschlüssel darunter liegt und die Kontermutter blockt, ich werde mal berichten ob das so funktioniert.


Das läßt wieder den Schluß zu daß er gar keine Kettenpeitsche brauchen können würde. Weil (womöglich) Schraubkranz.

@FrankLeipzig mach mal von der rechten Seite vom HR ein Foto.
Tu Dir selber den Gefallen ...


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (11. März 2019)

Obwohl er will ja das


FrankLeipzig schrieb:


> .. Vorderradlager auszubauen?


Ääähm, "Sharptail Street" also Nabendynamo?
Laß besser die Finger davon ...
Die Folge könnte/wird sein daß Du die Generatoreinheit schrottest. Könnte, muß  nicht.


----------



## FrankLeipzig (11. März 2019)

@ Danimal:
I see, you are heavy on the wire,
but the Schraubendreher has already erledigt the job.

@ Heiko_Herbsleb:
Es ist die Ausführung mit 21 Gängen (glaube aus 2011).
Das ich die Vorderradlager am Sharptail fetten will hatte ich aber erwähnt, das Nabendynamo habe ich samt Felge gegen eine mit Deore Nabe getauscht. Das ist ein einfaches Citybike, das technisch funktionieren soll aber nicht hübsch genug sein darf um geklaut zu werden, was leider häufiger in Leipzig passiert. Die Kettenpeitsche brauche ich für ein anderes Bike.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (11. März 2019)

FrankLeipzig schrieb:


> ...
> Das ich die Vorderradlager am Sharptail fetten will hatte ich aber erwähnt, ...


Das er noch rausgelesen zu haben hatte ich ja aber zu erkennen gegeben.
Das hingegen


FrankLeipzig schrieb:


> .., das Nabendynamo habe ich samt Felge gegen eine mit Deore Nabe getauscht. ...


kann ja nun nicht vorausgesetzt werden.

Dieses Sharptail *Street*, das weißt nunmal auf STVzO hin. Was dann wiederum auf den Nabendynamo schließen läßt ...
Besorg Dir besser sowohl 13er, 15er als auch 17er Konusschlüssel. Nicht daß Dir dann der wirklich passende fehlt


----------



## FrankLeipzig (11. März 2019)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Das er noch rausgelesen zu haben hatte ich ja aber zu erkennen gegeben.
> Das hingegen
> kann ja nun nicht vorausgesetzt werden.
> 
> ...


Ja ursprünglich war es auch mit Nabendynamo da haste schon richtig gelegen. 
Was die Größen der Konusschlüssel angeht, messe ich aus bevor was kaufe. 
Aber danke für den Tipp


----------



## RFS_134 (14. März 2019)

Also Aheadkralle einschlagen sollte schon professionell gemacht werden . Ab 4.20min:


----------



## FrankLeipzig (14. März 2019)

RFS_134 schrieb:


> Also Aheadkralle einschlagen sollte schon professionell gemacht werden . Ab 4.20min:


Jo, ich glaube mit seiner Zahnbürste geht er ähnlich professionell um.
Aber im Prinzip nutzt der auch die Methode mit der Schraube und der Kappe.
BTW der arme Lenker...


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (14. März 2019)

RFS_134 schrieb:


> Also Aheadkralle einschlagen sollte schon professionell gemacht werden . Ab 4.20min:


Wie krank ist das denn?


----------



## RFS_134 (14. März 2019)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Wie krank ist das denn?


Ist mein Lieblings-Schrauber Kanal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (15. März 2019)

Ah, jetzt ja. Dann müssen das die Lehrvideos zur Aus- und Weiterbildung der Örtlichen sein.


----------



## RFS_134 (15. März 2019)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Ah, jetzt ja. Dann müssen das die Lehrvideos zur Aus- und Weiterbildung der Örtlichen sein.


Höchstwahrscheinlich  Drum lieber alles selbst machen


----------



## GeneralStone (15. März 2019)

RFS_134 schrieb:


> Höchstwahrscheinlich  Drum lieber alles selbst machen


Gibt es eigentlich noch den Berufszweig Zweiradmechaniker?


----------



## Permafrost (1. Juni 2021)

Ahead kralle einschalgen wie im zweiten Video werd ich demnächst mal versuchen


----------



## trialsrookie (2. Juni 2021)

Permafrost schrieb:


> Ahead kralle einschalgen wie im zweiten Video werd ich demnächst mal versuchen


Die Methode in Video 1, Variante 2 hat perfekt bei mir funktioniert. Viel Erfolg jedenfalls!


----------

